
Create invoices with your voice [open-source] - hillelcoren
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h7nFHRs4isk
======
hillelcoren
Here are the resources I used to implement the feature:

\- [https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2013/01/Voice-
Driv...](https://developers.google.com/web/updates/2013/01/Voice-Driven-Web-
Apps-Introduction-to-the-Web-Speech-API)

\- [https://www.luis.ai/home/index](https://www.luis.ai/home/index)

The app uses the Web Speech API to convert the audio to text. The text is sent
to LUIS which determines the intent. Finally, the app converts the intent to a
redirect.

Reddit post:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/laravel/comments/63gm1i/laravel_web...](https://www.reddit.com/r/laravel/comments/63gm1i/laravel_web_speech_api_luisai_voice_driven_web_app/)

